# supersnow x albino mack snow



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

if i paired up super snow x albino mack snow will it produce 
25% albino super snow
25% super snow
25% albino mack snow
25% mack snow 

is this right ???
many thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No, Albino (any strain) is recessive, so both parents must pass on a copy of the gene. As one parent is homozygous albino, it will always pass on an albino gene. So..

Supersnow x Mack snow albino:

50% Mack snow het albino
50% Supersnow het albino


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMike said:


> No, Albino (any strain) is recessive, so both parents must pass on a copy of the gene. As one parent is homozygous albino, it will always pass on an albino gene. So..
> 
> Supersnow x Mack snow albino:
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh i forgot the super snow is het albino , so will it produce albino super snows ?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> oh i forgot the super snow is het albino , so will it produce albino super snows ?


25% Mack Snow het Albino
25% Mack Albino
25% Supersnow het Albino
25% Supersnow Albino


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> oh i forgot the super snow is het albino , so will it produce albino super snows ?


Ahh, right...

Mack snow albino x Supersnow het albino:

25% Supersnow Albino
25% Supersnow het albino
25% Mack snow albino
25% Mack snow het albino

The above is correct only if both Leos are carrying the same strain of albinism. If it has never been stated they are most probably Tremper albinos.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it is het for bells


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> 25% Mack Snow het Albino
> 25% Mack Albino
> 25% Supersnow het Albino
> 25% Supersnow Albino


Bah, you and your lightning reactions


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> it is het for bells


So, Supersnow het Bell albino and a Mack snow Tremper albino?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Bah, you and your lightning reactions


Lol, actually I just didnt spot you on the online list, otherwise would have left it for you


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> Lol, actually I just didnt spot you on the online list, otherwise would have left it for you


No problem, just using it as a pass time until 5pm :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

super snow het bells albino and albino mack snow bells , but wot if the albino mack was tremp wot would that out come be ?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> super snow het bells albino and albino mack snow bells , but wot if the albino mack was tremp wot would that out come be ?


If it was a Tremper then you'd be passing 1 tremper gene to each baby. Albino doesn't cross between types - Bell is not compatible with Tremper Albino.

As such, that would give...

25% Mack snow het bell & het tremper
25% Mack snow het tremper
25% Supersnow het bell & het tremper
25% Supersnow het tremper


----------

